# DirectX Update: DirectX 9.0c Feb' 2007 available for download



## Kiran.dks (Feb 6, 2007)

*DirectX SDK - February 2007*

*www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/images/hero/hro_directx_right.jpg

Microsoft DirectX is a group of technologies designed to make Windows-based computers an ideal platform for running and displaying applications rich in multimedia elements such as full-color graphics, video, 3D animation, and rich audio. DirectX includes security and performance updates, along with many new features across all technologies, which can be accessed by applications using the DirectX APIs.

 *Download: DirectX 9.0c Feb' 2007 Update*
File Name: dxwebsetup.exe 
Version: DX 
Date Published: 2/2/2007 
Language: English 
Download Size: 45 KB - 31.7 MB*​

 *Download: DirectX SDK release Feb 2007(FULL)*
File Name: dxsdk_feb2007.exe 
Version: dxsdk 
Date Published: 2/2/2007 
Language: English 
Download Size: 432.0 MB​


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2007)

Update is not required for Windows XP users, it's only for developers.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for telling us.......


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

*DirectX Update: DirectX 9.0c April 2007 available for download*

DirectX Update: DirectX 9.0c *April 2007* available for download

Update Release date - *4/10/2007*

Download:
*img.microsoft.com/downloads/editorial/en/img/category/DirectXUpdate_75x65.jpg
DirectX


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 14, 2007)

Is DirectX 10 out yet?Say for instance I have Vista and I'm using a 8xxx card can I download and install Direct X 10?Wat's the difference between Dx9 & Dx 10?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 14, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Is DirectX 10 out yet?


Nope


----------



## kalpik (Apr 14, 2007)

^^ It is out.. And its in-built into vista.. Cant install it on any other OS.


----------

